# Contemporary Harpsichord Compositions



## ranger2 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello, I'm looking for modern compositions which feature the harpsichord.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

*Martinů - Harpsichord Concerto
Penderecki - Partita for harpsichord *
these are the two I can recall out of my head


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There was a somewhat comprehensive thread on concertante works
https://www.talkclassical.com/8117-looking-more-20th-century.html?highlight=tiensuu

*Kokkonen*'s _Durch einen Spiegel_, *Szymanski*'s (or Symanski, as they sometimes also call him) _Partita _& the mentioned *Martinu* and *Penderecki *works are good for starters, plus *Xenakis*' _Komboi_.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Poulenc's Concert Champêtre is one rather over the top but fun piece. Gorecki also wrote a harpsichord concerto - it is not a work I like (in fact I loathe it!) but lots of people do enjoy it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Enthusiast said:


> Gorecki also wrote a harpsichord concerto - it is not a work I like (in fact I loathe it!) but lots of people do enjoy it.


I am one of those lots of people.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Two modern works which immediately come to mind are Elliott Carter's Double Concerto for Harpsichord and Piano with Two Chamber Orchestras (1961), available on this disc:









And this work by Swedish composer Frank Martin, Petite Symphonie Concertante for harp, harpsichord, piano, and double string orchestra (1944-45), available here as well as other places:









Also, I feel compelled to mention Anthony Newman, the US's greatest harpsichord player, who has written several modern works for the instrument.


----------

